# Maestros vs virtuoses



## bertalm (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm new in this Forum. I have been wondering about the relationship between the conductor and the soloist. Who's in charge ? Was there a tension especially between such individualists like maestros ("dictators") like e.g. Klemperer or Toscanini and the violin, soprano or piano vurtuos like for example Menuhin, Nilsson, Callas.


----------

